# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  آزمون 23 خرداد گاج

## فریاد

از اون جایی ک من پوستم کنده شد تا این آزمون گیر بیارم میزارم اینجا تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن

New Doc ۲۰۱۹-۰۶-۲۱ ۲۱.۱۶.۱۵

New Doc ۲۰۱۹-۰۶-۲۱ ۲۱.۱۶.۱۵

آزمون 30خرداد رو هم میزارم
پاسخش رو دیگ خودتون ی کاریش بکنید

----------

